# Is this grinder any good?



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I've just started into coffee making (before I used a tassimo). Recently I purchased just a cheap espresso maker, and I have a grinder. The problem is, my coffee bean grinder is awful - you just press it down until you think it is done.

I'm just wondering, will this do the job better: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4261687.htm ?

I want to invest in much better espresso makers such as a Gaggia Classic very shortly but just want to get used to making espresso-based drinks first.

Thanks!


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I dont have one but im pretty sure i've seen people comment on these grinders before saying that they are unlikely to be able to produce a fine enough (or consistent enough) grind for espresso.

Most recommend a hand grinder such as a Porlex if your on a budget. Or if you have a little more cash then it seems that the Iberital MC 2 is a good start as an electric grinder.

Hope thats helped a little, im sure someone who knows a little more will lend there input also


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Liam said:


> I dont have one but im pretty sure i've seen people comment on these grinders before saying that they are unlikely to be able to produce a fine enough (or consistent enough) grind for espresso.
> 
> Most recommend a hand grinder such as a Porlex if your on a budget. Or if you have a little more cash then it seems that the Iberital MC 2 is a good start as an electric grinder.
> 
> Hope thats helped a little, im sure someone who knows a little more will lend there input also


Thank you for your reply







.

That Iberital MC 2 is actually really good. The only problem I'm finding is, where can I purchase one? I even looked on eBay: 0 results







.

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Unlikely to be much better than what you already have.

On a budget a hand grinder is a great investment, and will double as a backup grinder when you buy a decent electric one in the future.

Hario Ceramic Slim or Porlex hand grinders are great - as are the new Tiamo hand grinders

All approx £30


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Not really, no. It might work for your espresso machine at the moment, but it wont for a Gaggia.

The starters grinder really is an Ibertial MC2 or an Ascaso iMini, check the grinder prices thread at the top of the forum for prices brand new or the for sale section of the forums / ebay for a second hand one.

You may balk at the prices (I did at first) but the grinder really is one of the most important pieces of equipment you will own, consistent grind quality is essential for espresso.

If you really don't want to spend that much take a look at some of the hand grinder threads on here, some are capable of espresso grinding.

Welcome and good luck on your coffee journey!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jryans10 said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Happy Donkey

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/


----------

